

Show HN: My attempt at recreating the polymer paper-spinner as a single element - chrisnager
http://chrisnager.github.io/simple-paper-spinner/

======
Zekio
im supriced by how short the css is, especially if you remove the multicolor
part and debug part, then it becomes around 60 lines of css.

Awesome work :)

~~~
chrisnager
Thank you so much!

------
bbcbasic
shows what can be done with some imagination and outside the circle thinking.

